# My birthday



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

59 today. Fuck it :evil:

Having said, I am also celebrating the fact that I've got here in reasonable health unlike my poor brother-in-law (and mate) who was the same age as me but died of cancer a few years back.

Fuck it again. :evil:

Graham


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Thought I'd wish you a fab birthday (even though you may not be impressed with the occassion!) :lol:

Hev x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Happy birthday!

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hev said:


> Thought I'd wish you a fab birthday (even though you may not be impressed with the occassion!) :lol:
> 
> Hev x


Thanks Hev, that's really apreciated. I think I only posted that because I've had such a shit week at work and today was iceing on the cake (pun intended!) - just venting my anger I guess.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

phodge said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif]


Awww, thank you too. I feel a lot better now already. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday Graham


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Merry Christmas G.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats Graham every birthday is a good one it is when they stop that is a problem :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

59 you say? 

Got you beaten big boy... :lol: :lol: :lol:










Happy Birthday Graham!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> 59 you say?
> 
> Got you beaten big boy... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: You've just made an old man 'feel' very happy. :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

aah, so what's in a number anyway?

To cheer you up I had a girlfriend of mine bake youa cake.

She says you can go 'collect' it anytime :wink:










Happy birthday mate!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

*Cough*

Graham


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Happy birthday old man.

Have a good un.


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy BIrthday fella [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Happy birthday 'old chap' :wink: You don't look a day over 57


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)




----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday Graham. [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Think yourself lucky you are not a bat:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

kmpowell said:


>


What mirror? :roll:



mighTy Tee said:


> Happy Birthday Graham. [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Think yourself lucky you are not a bat:


I'll just have to remember not to hang upside down from a twig from now on, spooky thing is that I was going to do that tonight but I can't remember why now. :roll: :wink:

Not much of a flame now thanks to all you lot, cheers people. Best forum and bunch of loonies on 'tinternet.

Graham


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Many Happy Returns Graham.

59? You lying bastard. You look at least 69! :wink:










Neil.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

A belated happy *59th* birthday Graham. Hope you a good one.

I would have thought the next one is where you start to really moan 

Moley


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

moley said:


> A belated happy *59th* birthday Graham. Hope you a good one.
> 
> I would have thought the next one is where you start to really moan
> 
> Moley


But this time next year he gets to sit on a bus all day for nowt :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> But this time next year he gets to sit on a bus all day for nowt :lol: :lol:


...uncontrollably urinating.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > But this time next year he gets to sit on a bus all day for nowt :lol: :lol:
> ...


I knew there was a reason why I don't do buses :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > But this time next year he gets to sit on a bus all day for nowt :lol: :lol:
> ...


Oh bugger! What, you mean that I shouldn't have been doing that until I'm 60?

Oh dear. 

Graham


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> Oh bugger! What, you mean that I shouldn't have been doing that until I'm 60?


For Sale

RS4 Cabriolet special edition, one careful owner, luxury upholstery, enthusiast owned, fastidiously maintained, customer impregnated seats - well, drivers seat anyway :roll: . Great with the roof down. Would suit new owner with permanent cold or wee wee fetish, drivers side footbath to special order. Never tracked but minor skids. 

Offers please... bus pass imminent. Will swap with PissTT :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> For Sale
> 
> RS4 Cabriolet ...quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> I'm looking at extending the cottage and if it goes ahead then... :roll:


No way man?!  A wet room and wheelchair access??? :lol:

Don't do it! :?

You've worked 'king hard for that car. You deserve to keep it...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

CamV6 said:


> aah, so what's in a number anyway?
> 
> To cheer you up I had a girlfriend of mine bake youa cake.
> 
> ...


Thats really going to sting when she pulls off the sticky backed ribbon.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hippo birdy two ewe!

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday G!  

Regards,

Martin


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Happy Birthday Graham, hope we'll see you at the next curry / thai night


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Blimey! I'd have thought you'd have lost count by now!! 

:wink:

Belated Happy Birthday young man


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> 59 today. Fuck it :evil:
> 
> Having said, I am also celebrating the fact that I've got here in reasonable health unlike my poor brother-in-law (and mate) who was the same age as me but died of cancer a few years back.
> 
> ...


Happy Belated birthday! Glad you are stillin Good Health!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh crap how did I miss this one!!

Happy Belated Birthday Graham... just think... next year you get your bus pass!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

saint said:


> Oh crap how did I miss this one!!
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday Graham... just think... next year you get your bus pass!!


We've done that one as well , keep up at the back :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

saint said:


> Oh crap how did I miss this one!!
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday Graham... just think... next year you get your bus pass!!


 :lol: :lol: Funny thing is that I went on a bus for the first time in years yesterday, we went to Cambridge and did a Park and Ride thingy - absolute bliss! It was supprisingly good, no hassle at all. My wife made the comment on the way to the town centre that this time next year I could go for nothing - you wouldn't have like where I went though W, The Apple Store :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------

